# why the raptors will get the number 1 pick.



## bdw0617 (Apr 4, 2003)

This are my reasons why I believe the Raptors will get the 1st pick in the draft.

1st off, jsut so you know, I hate the raptors, with every ounce of my heart. If you had to make a case for the anti-raptor fan, I would be at the top of the list. I hate vince cater, I hate their coach, I even hate their jersesy, but the reasoning here was jsut too much...


1. In the past, how many times have good playoff teams, had an injury or had a less than stiller year, tanked the year and came up with the 1 pick.

Houston last year
San Antionio
Charlotte (well the nubmer 3 pick)


It will happen again this year. 


2. The worst team never gets the first pick. The second to worse isn't much better. Usually the 1st pick comes to a close to the middle of the pack non playoff team, like the rockets last year. The raptors arne't the worse team but they aren't close to the playoffs either.

3. Vince and Lebron. What T-mac and Vince should have been.

4.I just can't see Lebron in a Cavs or Nugges jersery. As much as I wouldn't mind him going to a New York or Miami, It just makes too much since.


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bdw0617</b>!
> This are my reasons why I believe the Raptors will get the 1st pick in the draft.
> 
> 1st off, jsut so you know, I hate the raptors, with every ounce of my heart. If you had to make a case for the anti-raptor fan, I would be at the top of the list. I hate vince cater, I hate their coach, I even hate their jersesy, but the reasoning here was jsut too much...
> ...


sounds good to me


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

would you still hate toronto if they got lebron and a new coach? and started playing well?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Would they draft Lebron or trade down 1 spot to get rid of salaries and get their big man Darko??


----------



## King Alley (Mar 19, 2003)

<strike>Do canadians even know who Lebron is?</strike>

 No need. - BCH


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I THINK THAT LEBRON WOULD GO TO MIAMI OR TORONTO ONE OF THESE.PAT RILEY IS A MUCH BETTER COACH AND HE COACH MAGIC JOHNSON WHO IS SOMEWHAT COMPARE TO LEBRON.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>King Alley</b>!
> Do canadians even know who Lebron is?


Nope no idea, no one up here has ever heard of him...


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>King Alley</b>!
> Do canadians even know who Lebron is?


what's lebron?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> Would they draft Lebron or trade down 1 spot to get rid of salaries and get their big man Darko??


it would take some guts to do that but it would probably be the best way to go.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by King Alley!
> Do canadians even know who Lebron is?


What happened to the "eh"! Should go like this, canadians:
"Whats all this talk abooooot a Leprachaun eh?"

I dont believe in this conspiracy theory but if there is one, Toronto wont get the #1 pick, Cleveland or New York will. New York,reasoning is simple there with the monster market and Cleveland has suffered for too long. Denver has plenty of money to rebuff they're team without a Lebron. or a Leprechaun.


----------



## bdw0617 (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> it would take some guts to do that but it would probably be the best way to go.


the raptors, if you ask me, are one of the better drafting teams out there. They had the balls to trade Antwain Jamison for Vince Carter, They drafted Mo pete with a mid round pick and he hasn't turned out too bad, the have chris jeffries, and he is going to be decent. They even drafted T-Mac, one of the top 5 players in the league.

The only time they really ****** up is when they had 2 draft picks a couple of years ago, and traded Jonathan Bender for Antionio Daniels, which wasn't bad, but then drafted that guy from overseas who was a down right horrid pick.


If I where them, I would take lebron, just because I could. Honestly they are one of the only teams in the league that couldn't really go wrong with anyone of the top 5 picks. Think about it. They could Sit James If they honestly had to, they would still have the same team as last year, plus a FA or two and have Vince Carter holding it down until he was ready. They could take Darko and do the same, they have a good 5 man. They could take Melo and move vince to the 2. They could take Chris Bosh and he could play the 4. They could even take TJ Ford if they wanted, he would be an upgrade at PG if you ask me.

And yes I would still hate the raptors, I don't like vince carter at all, he doestn' have any heart.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

> The only time they really ****** up is when they had 2 draft picks a couple of years ago, and traded Jonathan Bender for Antionio Daniels, which wasn't bad, but then drafted that guy from overseas who was a down right horrid pick.


We traded Jonathon Bender for Antonio Davis not Daniels. The plan was to get a solid big man to make a possible playoff run the following season. Not only did that happen AD eventually became an All-star C and actually started for the east-all star team a couple years back. We gave up future for NOW and the plan worked probably one of GG's most underated moves considering the Raps would probably not be in the playoofs without AD the last 3 years.

Grunwalds worst move was selecting Alek Radojevic in the 99 draft over guys like Maggete, Artest, Posey and Kirilenko


----------



## bdw0617 (Apr 4, 2003)

That's what I ment, just spelled it wrong.


----------



## bdw0617 (Apr 4, 2003)

That's exactly what I was saying, I liked the move of brining in a good big man. What baffeled me, was you had Artest on the board, and you gambled on this peice of crap.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

Radejevic is definately a bust, but I am also wonder to see how good can he be if he's not injured for two seasons. He suppose to be really good, do anyone know where is he playing right now?


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

Toronto would actually be one of the better places for Lebron to go imo. Regardless off where he goes, he will get the marketing deals, so coming to Canada won't matter. Toronto is also a large enuf city that he will get exposure, but at the same time hockey and more specifically the Leafs are king up here so he would not be under as much scrutiny and would be more likely to develop into the best he can be. Who knows maybe Lebron's arrival would also inspire Vince to work hard and take his game to the next level...


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>King Alley</b>!
> Do canadians even know who Lebron is?


Do Americans even know what lacross is?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bdw0617</b>!
> This are my reasons why I believe the Raptors will get the 1st pick in the draft.
> 
> 1st off, jsut so you know, I hate the raptors, with every ounce of my heart. If you had to make a case for the anti-raptor fan, I would be at the top of the list. I hate vince cater, I hate their coach, I even hate their jersesy, but the reasoning here was jsut too much...
> ...


QUIT kidding urself,LeBron is coming to Miami!

1. If Stern knew that VC was gonna turn out to be the baller he turned out to be,he never would have allowed him to go to Toronto!He WONT make the same mistake with Bron,its all about the US!

2. Who knows if VC's knee will hold up?If VC goes down again the Raps are done!With the addition of Bron and a solid FA this summer,Miami will be back in the playoffs next season!

3. Lenny and Toronto or Riles and Sunny South Beach?

Thats a hard choice to make!


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*...*



> Originally posted by <b>3PeatComplete</b>!
> Do Americans even know what lacross is?


I'm 'merican, and I know what "lacrosse" is, (and have played it)... but no, I do not know what "lacross" is. What is it?


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>3PeatComplete</b>!
> Do Americans even know what lacross is?


We know enough about it to know that its spelled lacrosse and not lacross.

Oops I guess that I should have read all of the responses before I responded.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

HEATFANATIC, don't kid yourself. NOBODY wants to play for Riles, that's a fact.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Would anyone like to see Lebron in a BULLS uni?

:uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

and they would like to play in toronto yeah ok now ur kidding yourself.in case u know pat riley has 4 championship rings from the lakers and is the *winnest* coach behind lenny.lenny is the winnest and lossiest coach.pat riley coach magic johnson.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

i would like to see lebron in a chicago and miami uniform one of them is ok because they have similar uniform.just different logos.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Whats wrong with Toronto? .. might not have the beach, but Lenny WILL NOT be back for Toronto. Guarenteed. Miami has a better future w/ better cap space, but young players don't like Pat Riley. It's a fact


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> HEATFANATIC, don't kid yourself. NOBODY wants to play for Riles, that's a fact.


1. Yo Deputy Doofy its LUNATIC NOT FANATIC!!!

2. I want proof!Show me an article,interview or video where Bron/Darko or Melo have said that they dont want to play for Riles,and that they would prefer to play in Toronto over Miami!



> Whats wrong with Toronto? .. might not have the beach, but Lenny WILL NOT be back for Toronto. Guarenteed. Miami has a better future w/ better cap space, but young players don't like Pat Riley. It's a fact


1. Ill tell u whats wrong with Toronto,its NOT Miami!If the Raptors roster had the choice to play/live in Miami or Toronto I guarantee u that ALL of them including VC would pick Miami!

2. Show me proof that young players dont like to play for Riles!Riles has made Caron Butler our go to guy,and hes young!That should make the Miami franchise appealing to ALL rooks!


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm psyched about the first Lerperchaun NBA player. That way the Nuggets will win for sure.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

every just wait for may 22 then we'll know who gets the #1 pick.

who u think is better lebron or millic?
i have seen lebron play but i havent seen millic but heard good stuff about him.


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiTown4Life</b>!
> Would anyone like to see Lebron in a BULLS uni?
> 
> :uhoh: :uhoh:



I should hope Stern isn't that cruel. No need to punish the kid.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

i like bulls uniform i think they r one of the best for me.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

> 1. Ill tell u whats wrong with Toronto,its NOT Miami!If the Raptors roster had the choice to play/live in Miami or Toronto I guarantee u that ALL of them including VC would pick Miami!


If the Raptors had the choice to live in Miami or Toronto you may be right all the Raptors would want to live in Miami. 

But playing?????? 

Not for anything your arena is half empty every game, quiet and REALLY UGLY...Toronto is among the top 5 in the NBA in attendance this year being one of the worst 5 teams in the league....The atmosphere is loud and there is ALWAYS OVER 19,000 a game. 

All our big time free agents in the last 3 years have signed LONG TERM extensions VC, AD, AW, JYD and all of them seem happy where they are. Case closed no one looks to be picking Miami.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

why is it empty cause we dont have a franchise player.unlike toronto who has vince carter.without vince carter toronto will be as empty as our arena.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> why is it empty cause we dont have a franchise player.unlike toronto who has vince carter.without vince carter toronto will be as empty as our arena.


Well, then you guys certainly didn't prove it in the playoffs, when your fans kept leaving close games halfway through the 4th.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I am 24 years old but may I know each of you guys freaking age?

What a freaking thread!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

how bout denver?!


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> why is it empty cause we dont have a franchise player.unlike toronto who has vince carter.without vince carter toronto will be as empty as our arena.


VC almost missed half the season this year we still sold out 90% of those games. Same as last year.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Well, then you guys certainly didn't prove it in the playoffs, when your fans kept leaving close games halfway through the 4th.


because mourning wasnt playing.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Not for anything your arena is half empty every game, quiet and REALLY UGLY...Toronto is among the top 5 in the NBA in attendance this year being one of the worst 5 teams in the league....The atmosphere is loud and there is ALWAYS OVER 19,000 a game.


Our arena might not have the best color scheme but its brand spankn new and state of the art!The only reason the Raps are top 5 in attendance is cuz b-ball is still new to Canada!When the Florida Panthers first came to Florida they sold out every game for the first 4-5 seasons,cuz Hockey was new to Florida!Yet once the team started to suck they couldnt give away tickets!If VC goes down next season I guarantee u ur attendance will go WAY DOWN!



> All our big time free agents in the last 3 years have signed LONG TERM extensions VC, AD, AW, JYD and all of them seem happy where they are. Case closed no one looks to be picking Miami.


1. They re-signed cuz they knew that together they had a pretty solid team,and they wanted to make a run in the playoffs,NOT cuz they like Canada!

2. Do u really think any of them would have re-signed if they knew VC was gonna blow out his knee?!?!

3. No one has picked Miami cuz we havent had any cap space,but all of that BS changes this summer!



> Well, then you guys certainly didn't prove it in the playoffs, when your fans kept leaving close games halfway through the 4th.


The only time our fans walked out was our last playoff series against the Knicks cuz we were choking again,and it only happened in 1 game!



> VC almost missed half the season this year we still sold out 90% of those games. Same as last year.


If it happens again this year the Raps are screwed,cuz the fans will turn on them!:yes: 

LeBron will be in a Heat uni next season!:devil:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Raptors- PLEASE lose to the heat these next two matchups!


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> every just wait for may 22 then we'll know who gets the #1 pick.
> 
> who u think is better lebron or millic?
> i have seen lebron play but i havent seen millic but heard good stuff about him.


you guys already have a young wing player who can put up 20 a night,you need to hope you get the second pick so you can take milicic.


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

the crap about players prefering to play in miami is wrong. some players prefer the warmer weather of course, i believe Tim Duncan said he would not goto a city with cold weather, but not everyone is like him, If all Vince cared about was warm weather, he could easily have left, but he cared about winning.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

can someone explain how people can justify a team getting lebron already? i dont see any cavs fans here and i know nugget fans arent saying anything, so the next best team is at about 15-16%. and yet they KNOW lebron is theirs?

explain.


----------



## Jermyzy (Feb 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> The only reason the Raps are top 5 in attendance is cuz b-ball is still new to Canada!


Then why did the Grizzlies have such poor attendance? Basketball was new here in Vancouver too?


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

> 1. They re-signed cuz they knew that together they had a pretty solid team,and they wanted to make a run in the playoffs,NOT cuz they like Canada!


If the players did not like Canada the players would have not stayed in Canada. Vince could of had a max contract anywhere but he decied to stay. 

He enjoys the city and Canada in general. The people love him, VC has an annual all star game in the summer which draws a crowd of over 20,000 people. He has set the record for higest attendence in a charity basketbal game. 



> Our arena might not have the best color scheme but its brand spankn new and state of the art!The only reason the Raps are top 5 in attendance is cuz b-ball is still new to Canada!When the Florida Panthers first came to Florida they sold out every game for the first 4-5 seasons,cuz Hockey was new to Florida!Yet once the team started to suck they couldnt give away tickets!If VC goes down next season I guarantee u ur attendance will go WAY DOWN!


This is not a diss to you or anything but IMO the Miami Heat arena is the worst in the league (Cavs close 2nd). The Red Orange and Yellow colour scheme is TERRIBLE not to mention the arena sounds more suited for a libary then a basketball game. Your comparison to the Florida Panthers is also terrible. Raps have been around for 7 years (maybe 8) attendence has been going up every year. Even with the team being 30 games under .500 they still manage to sell out games to the Denver Nuggets on a tuesday night. Basketball in Canada GTA to be more specific is growing at a rapid pace.



> LeBron will be in a Heat uni next season!


Lebron will be a Rap next season.....Infact so Will ZO










GO RAPS GO


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shadows</b>!
> 
> Lebron will be a Rap next season.....Infact so Will ZO
> 
> ...


Hehe, nice pic


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

That's would be nice!!!


----------



## hellrazor (Jan 3, 2003)

> Raptors- PLEASE lose to the heat these next two matchups!


Well, the chances of them losing those 2 games are now better. Carter is most likely out for the season with an injured ankle. Plus Antonio Davis and Voshon Lenard are also injured. 

Zo as a raptor, i'm not sure about that. 

Anyways, we don't necessarily need the first pick. Obviously top 3 would be good. Any one of those guys can definitely coexist with Vince. THey need all the help they can get. Carmelo or Lebron, anyone is an upgrade from Mopete.

Also, there is no way Lenny wilkens will be the coach of the raptors next year.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

is embarrasing to put zo in a raptor shirt.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> is embarrasing to put zo in a raptor shirt.


:laugh: :laugh: 

Here get 1 more good look










:devil:


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> is embarrasing to put zo in a raptor shirt.


actually I think it is halirious.:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Raptors- PLEASE lose to the heat these next two matchups!


Now that VC is out for the rest of the season u will prolly get ur wish,but it WONT change the fact that LeBron is headed to Miami!



> the crap about players prefering to play in miami is wrong. some players prefer the warmer weather of course, i believe Tim Duncan said he would not goto a city with cold weather, but not everyone is like him, If all Vince cared about was warm weather, he could easily have left, but he cared about winning.


1. 95% of the league would pick Miami over Toronto!

2. Did u even read my post,cuz I already said they re-signed cuz they wanted to win! 



> can someone explain how people can justify a team getting lebron already? i dont see any cavs fans here and i know nugget fans arent saying anything, so the next best team is at about 15-16%. and yet they KNOW lebron is theirs?


The Cavs and Nugs are a JOKE and Toronto ISNT the US!

Welcome to the 305 Bron!



> Then why did the Grizzlies have such poor attendance? Basketball was new here in Vancouver too?


U said it!They were new to Vancouver NOT Canada!



> Lebron will be a Rap next season.....Infact so Will ZO


1. Bron will be in a Heat uni next season,NOT a Raptors!

2. If Zo leaves Miami he will go to a contender NOT the Raps!


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

What does where a player WANTS to play have to do with who will have the first pick? If anything determines the draft order other than the percentages each team is assigned it's Stern, and if he picks a team to get LeBron it will be Toronto. He wants to make sure that the NBA doesn't completely fail in Canada, and while right now attendance is great in Toronto he doesn't want them to turn into another Vancouver. The weather in Toronto will have NOTHING to do with who gets the first pick, I can assure you of that.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>3PeatComplete</b>!
> Do Americans even know what lacross is?


Although this question has already been answered, since I play it I'll just repeat what they said. Yes, Americans know what lacrosse is. In fact, lacrosse in the US is better than lacrosse in Canada. Don't believe me? Check this out, from uslacrosse.org



> The United States won the 2002 International Lacrosse Federation World Championship in Perth, Australia, on July 14 with an 18-15 win over Canada. The U.S. has won the last six ILF world championship titles, an event that is held every four years.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pharcyde</b>!
> 
> 
> Although this question has already been answered, since I play it I'll just repeat what they said. Yes, Americans know what lacrosse is. In fact, lacrosse in the US is better than lacrosse in Canada. Don't believe me? Check this out, from uslacrosse.org


US is more field lacrosse. In Canada, we play more box lacrosse. Just thought I'd chime in.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

and again, the lottery is not rigged. it just doesn't stand up to good reason.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> US is more field lacrosse. In Canada, we play more box lacrosse. Just thought I'd chime in.


What exactly is box lacrosse? I've heard about it but never really understood what it was.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pharcyde</b>!
> 
> 
> What exactly is box lacrosse? I've heard about it but never really understood what it was.


its played on an ice hockey sized surface. defenders don't get longer sticks or anything. tons of hitting and roughness. plays a bit like a cross between hockey and basketball.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I think that Cavs fans are realistic we know that we only have a 25% chance of getting LeBron but it still is the higher chance of getting him than any other team. We however are not so arrogant to think that it is a gimme. While it would be very nice to get James, I think we would be almost as happy with any of the top 3. Anybody who thinks that they are gonna get James just because of the city they are in is just plane arrogant.


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> 
> I'm 'merican, and I know what "lacrosse" is, (and have played it)... but no, I do not know what "lacross" is. What is it?


 Maybe you should learn how to spell "American" before you post about spelling lacrosse wrong.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pharcyde</b>!
> What does where a player WANTS to play have to do with who will have the first pick? If anything determines the draft order other than the percentages each team is assigned it's Stern, and if he picks a team to get LeBron it will be Toronto. He wants to make sure that the NBA doesn't completely fail in Canada, and while right now attendance is great in Toronto he doesn't want them to turn into another Vancouver. The weather in Toronto will have NOTHING to do with who gets the first pick, I can assure you of that.


Did u even read my posts?I said the players that are already on the Raps roster would pick to live/play in Miami over Toronto,NOT rooks!Miami will get LeBron cuz we are the BEST city available in the U.S. that has a high lotto pick!If every player in the league was asked to pick the top 3 teams they would prefer to play for,they would ALL say the Lakers,Knicks and Heat aka L.A.,N.Y. and Miami!

Miami - LeBron
Toronto - Darko
Denver - Melo
Cleveland - gets SCREWED!


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> If every player in the league was asked to pick the top 3 teams they would prefer to play for,they would ALL say the Lakers,Knicks and Heat aka L.A.,N.Y. and Miami!


and you know this because you've asked every player in the league???


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> Did u even read my posts?I said the players that are already on the Raps roster would pick to live/play in Miami over Toronto,NOT rooks!Miami will get LeBron cuz we are the BEST city available in the U.S. that has a high lotto pick!If every player in the league was asked to pick the top 3 teams they would prefer to play for,they would ALL say the Lakers,Knicks and Heat aka L.A.,N.Y. and Miami!
> ...


i still dont get how you justify the heat getting lebron when you have at best a 1 in 6 shot.

explain.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> But LA, where I can sit in a hot tub limo with some girls? That's where it's at!


miami has a place call miami beach.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> If I was a free agent...
> 
> ... I wouldn't play in Dallas, don't like rocking cowboy hats and kicking it with cows...
> ...




we dont live in igloos  
GO TORONTO GO


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

was a igloos?


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> If I was a free agent...
> 
> ... I wouldn't play in Dallas, don't like rocking cowboy hats and kicking it with cows...
> ...


Just replying from my igloo as we speak, Just fed the beaver.

 

silly ignorant american 

GO RAPS GO


----------

